# Nova Estação Davis Vantage VUE



## HotSpot (30 Abr 2009 às 09:53)

Boas,

Andava a vaguear pela net quando descobri esta noticia de um novo modelo da Davis.

Pouco se sabe sobre o modelo, apenas que é um modelo simplificado da Serie PRO, logo deve ser mais barato.

http://www.davis-meteo.com/vantage-vue.php


----------



## HotSpot (29 Jun 2009 às 12:38)

Já há foto:


----------



## HotSpot (27 Out 2009 às 18:14)

Mais umas infos sobre a nova estação da Davis que já se encontra à venda.


E quem quiser ver umas fotos em alta resolução:

Fotos Davis Vantage VUE


----------



## ACalado (27 Out 2009 às 19:01)

HotSpot disse:


> Mais umas infos sobre a nova estação da Davis que já se encontra à venda.
> 
> YouTube - Davis Vantage Vue Weather Station
> 
> ...



Vai ser a minha próxima estação 

não sei é quando


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2009 às 19:45)

spiritmind disse:


> Vai ser a minha próxima estação
> 
> não sei é quando



Fiquei surpreendido com o preço!
395$ = 263,00€!

Um dia, quando tiver o meu próprio ordenado...


----------



## ACalado (27 Out 2009 às 20:00)

AnDré disse:


> Fiquei surpreendido com o preço!
> 395$ = 263,00€!
> 
> Um dia, quando tiver o meu próprio ordenado...



de facto é acessível também não contava com o preço  quem sabe


----------



## Fil (27 Out 2009 às 21:41)

Esta estação não se fica muito atrás da Vantage Pro 2 e é definitivamente bem melhor que qualquer Oregon. Está aqui algumas comparações entre a Vantage Pro e a Vantage Due:

http://www.davisnet.com/weather/help_choosing.asp

No eBay está a $355 ou menos.


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2009 às 22:06)

Muito interessante e de preço bastante acessível...

sou capaz de comprar uma para instalar no terreno aberto da casa que tenho na aldeia de Azinhoso (Mogadouro) - Bragança, as condições são excelentes para tal.. 

a propósito, lá na aldeia de Azinhoso instalaram recentemente uma Davis na escola, 

se me é permitido neste tópico cá ficam  2 fotos:











De momento não tem site nem transmitem para a net os dados..


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Out 2009 às 22:23)

Snifa disse:


> Muito interessante e de preço bastante acessível...
> 
> sou capaz de comprar uma para instalar no terreno aberto da casa que tenho na aldeia de Azinhoso (Mogadouro) - Bragança, as condições são excelentes para tal..
> 
> ...




Interessante. 

Mas o termo-higrómetro tem de ficar pelo menos 1,20m acima da superfície do telhado. Tenta que a informação chegue até eles. Esses primeiros resultados serão desastrosos.


----------



## Vince (27 Out 2009 às 22:47)

Não é tão interessante como parece, porque o preço é base sem tripé nem logger (que permite ligar ao PC). Sempre pensei que a Davis a fazer uma estação um pouco mais económica incluísse ligação ao PC de origem na consola dispensando o logger.
Preços bem mais caros na Europa como é habitual, e em Portugal nem deve valer a pena perguntar ao representante.

Alguns exemplos

*Na Amazon americana *
Vantage Vue Wireless Weather Station  $355.00
Davis 07717 Mounting Poles $39.95
Mounting Tripod $74.95
Davis WeatherLink Software with Data logger 6510USB $147.00

$469.90  Bought Together
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Vantage-Vue-Wireless-Weather-Station/dp/B002LLVFK0"]Amazon.com: Vantage Vue Wireless Weather Station: Sports & Outdoors[/ame]


317€ (+ portes EUA + alfandega fora UE )



*Em UK  *(+ portes UK)

Vantage Vue, USB Datalogger USB & Tripod  
£523.25
http://www.ukweathershop.co.uk/acatalog/info_DI_6250UKST.html

578€ (+ portes UK)


*Alemanha*
Vue + Logger: 499,95€
tripe + haste: 64,95€ + 34,95€
http://www.wetterladen24.de/sparpaket-davis-vue-und-weatherlink-usb-p-1497.html

499,95€+64,95€+34,95€ (+ 14,95€ Portes DE)


----------



## ACalado (28 Out 2009 às 01:32)

Vince disse:


> Não é tão interessante como parece, porque o preço é base sem tripé nem logger (que permite ligar ao PC). Sempre pensei que a Davis a fazer uma estação um pouco mais económica incluísse ligação ao PC de origem na consola dispensando o logger.
> Preços bem mais caros na Europa como é habitual, e em Portugal nem deve valer a pena perguntar ao representante.
> 
> Alguns exemplos
> ...



De facto assim  panorama já é outro, uma falha da Davis que parecia combater a gama media baixa das Oregon e das la crosse mas com o logger o preço dispara


----------



## Breitling (30 Out 2009 às 09:35)

Em Meteoclimatic já temos alguma instalada há semanas. Os dados parecem ser todos corretos, comparada lado a lado com uma VP2 dá os mesmos dados:

Madrid - Ventas: http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/ESMAD2800000028028A

É mais barata que a VP2 mesmo que ainda não chega ao preço das Oregon ou similares. Mas a qualidade é Davis e isso também tem um preço. Dois pequenos inconvenientes:

- Não admite sensores você solar.
- O pluviômetro tem muito pouca parede vertical e pode perder precipitação por salpicaduras. Não obstante em episódios de chuva de intensidade meia se comportou bastante bem.

É preciso levar em conta que o pluviômetro é um módulo que vem já calibrado em polegadas ou milímetros, na hora de comprar a estação se deve pedir o adequado. Se pode calibrar por software.

A consola pode ler o ISS da VP2 e ao revés.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Out 2009 às 13:15)

Obrigado por esclarecer o pormenor do pluviometro.

Fica a chamada de atenção para quem quiser comprar esta estação.


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2009 às 17:11)

Boas

Acabei de receber a nova estação da Davis  

A montagem só irá ser feita depois do Natal uma vez que a estação foi prenda e tem de ir para a árvore  

A versão é a europeia tive esse cuidado 0,2mm 

Aqui fica uma foto do bicho:





Abraço


----------



## Kraliv (19 Nov 2009 às 18:37)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Acabei de receber a nova estação da Davis
> 
> ...






Vai lá instalar mas é a estação...Natal é quando um homem quiser 


Parabéns!!!


----------



## AnDré (20 Nov 2009 às 00:15)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Acabei de receber a nova estação da Davis
> 
> A montagem só irá ser feita depois do Natal uma vez que a estação foi prenda e tem de ir para a árvore



Parabéns Miguel!!
Grande aquisição. 

Mas estou a ver que voltaste a ser criança. Abres as prendas quando os pais não estão em casa para ver o que é, e depois voltas a embrulhar tudo, para eles não desconfiarem de nada. 

Houve um ano que fiz tantas vezes isso com um carro telecomandado, que na noite de Natal quando abri as prendas, já as pilhas que vinham com o carro estavam descarregadas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2009 às 00:20)

Kraliv disse:


> Vai lá instalar mas é a estação...Natal é quando um homem quiser
> 
> 
> Parabéns!!!



Isso mesmo. 

E muitos parabéns, Miguel !


----------



## Vince (20 Nov 2009 às 01:09)

Essa estação aguentar até ao Natal para ser montada é infinitivamente mais difícil que a Cicciolina se abster de sexo até à mesma data, parafraseando o João Miguel Tavares.

Como o Kraliv disse, o Natal é quando um homem quiser. 
Metes a velha WMR100 dentro do embrulho da árvore de Natal e ninguém nota


----------



## Gilmet (20 Nov 2009 às 11:33)

Muitos parabéns, *Miguel*!

Acabaram-se os martírios com a WMR100!
[Agora vou _sofrer (quase) sózinho_]


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2009 às 12:10)

Mais um brinquedo novo, as Davis estão a florescer no fórum   parabéns Miguel és mais um davisiano.

Tou pra ver essa geringonça a trabalhar


----------



## DRC (19 Set 2010 às 15:33)

Onde se pode comprar uma davis vantage vue em Portugal?


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Set 2010 às 00:24)

DRC disse:


> Onde se pode comprar uma davis vantage vue em Portugal?



Para comprares um equipamento destes em Portugal sai-te caro.

Mandei vir a minha de espanha. Empresa séria e pontual.

http://www.nautic21.com/product_info.php?products_id=708


----------



## HotSpot (6 Jan 2011 às 21:46)

Um Update de Firmware importante para a consola da Vantage VUE. Já existiram inúmeros casos de informação de pilha fraca, alguns de membros do forum:

------
Firmware version 2.14

*   1. Solved problem of inadvertent low transmitter battery message. It was displaying as soon as a low voltage was detected, now it will not display unless a low battery has been detected for a full 2 minutes.*
   2. Outside humidity no longer displays 0%.
   3. Modified heat index table to match the algorithm used by the WeatherLink software.
------

Link:

http://www.davisnet.com/support/weather/software_frmwr.asp


----------



## bartotaveira (14 Jan 2011 às 00:13)

Boas.

Obrigado pela informação. 


Eu tive esse problema de "low battery transmitter" na minha Vue, em 3 meses levou 3 pilhas novas.

Curiosamente o problema desapareceu, e já não mudo a pilha há 8-9 meses... 

De qualquer forma vou fazer o update.


Fiquem bem.


----------



## c.bernardino (27 Mar 2011 às 20:57)

Já agora, não há mais opiniões sobre esta estação?
pontos fortes, problemas...
por cerca de 500 euros.. será uma boa relação qualidade/fiabilidade/longevidade/preço?

cps


----------



## HotSpot (27 Mar 2011 às 22:04)

c.bernardino disse:


> Já agora, não há mais opiniões sobre esta estação?
> pontos fortes, problemas...
> por cerca de 500 euros.. será uma boa relação qualidade/fiabilidade/longevidade/preço?
> 
> cps



A VUE só tem um ponto fraco, não permite fazer uma instalação standart (segundo as normas da OMM).

De resto, pagas, funciona bem e dura...


----------



## c.bernardino (27 Mar 2011 às 23:06)

Hotspot,

Mas tens uma? penso que não.
recentemente tive uma má experiência com as comunicações wireless e bugs numa consola. Não queria correr esse risco outra vez.
obrigado pela resposta, qualquer das formas.

Bernardino


----------



## HotSpot (27 Mar 2011 às 23:21)

c.bernardino disse:


> Hotspot,
> 
> Mas tens uma? penso que não.
> recentemente tive uma má experiência com as comunicações wireless e bugs numa consola. Não queria correr esse risco outra vez.
> ...



Não tenho a VUE mas ter uma VP2 é a mesma coisa.

Esse é um tipo de problemas que não se coloca nas Davis...


----------



## jpproenca (28 Mar 2011 às 01:36)

HotSpot disse:


> A VUE só tem um ponto fraco, não permite fazer uma instalação standart (segundo as normas da OMM).
> 
> ...



Será que me podem ajudar a aceder a essas normas da Organização Mundial de Meteorologia?
É que não consigo lá chegar sozinho.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Mar 2011 às 14:07)

jpproenca disse:


> Será que me podem ajudar a aceder a essas normas da Organização Mundial de Meteorologia?
> É que não consigo lá chegar sozinho.



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...tandards-de-instalacao-2660-5.html#post271886


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jan 2012 às 19:23)

Boas pessoal...
A minha Davis vantage vue chegou hoje de manhã, estava dificil...
Foi encomendada no inicio de Dezembro, pensando que pelo Natal e ano novo já a teria a funcionar, enfim... Finalmente chegou... 
Agora tenho um problema, não trás varão nenhum logo fico impossibilitado de montá-la, mas tinha visto aqui no forum, alguém que encomendou um tripé em Portugal por 50 euros, e já dei 1000 voltas e não encontro nada... Se puderem ajudar fico grato... Em breve será mais uma on-line...
Abc a todos...


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jan 2012 às 19:31)

Está aqui uma loja mencionada neste tópico, séria e pontual pelo que dizem. Será daqui que vou encomendar a minha futura Vue 

http://www.nautic21.com/product_info.php?products_id=794&osCsid=7000bc57052aff06a2cfc7e448d89867 - Tripé Davis Vue/Pro2


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2012 às 21:06)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal...
> A minha Davis vantage vue chegou hoje de manhã, estava dificil...
> Foi encomendada no inicio de Dezembro, pensando que pelo Natal e ano novo já a teria a funcionar, enfim... Finalmente chegou...
> Agora tenho um problema, não trás varão nenhum logo fico impossibilitado de montá-la, mas tinha visto aqui no forum, alguém que encomendou um tripé em Portugal por 50 euros, e já dei 1000 voltas e não encontro nada... Se puderem ajudar fico grato... Em breve será mais uma on-line...
> Abc a todos...



Muitíssimos parabéns, excelente 

Quanto à tua questão, eu tenho um tripé da Davis mesmo, mas custou 100 euros, comprei-o na Gestel, mas não é necessário tanto. Tenta em lojas que vendam antenas ou parabólicas, lá costumam ter ferros até 3m, eu comprei o meu numa dessas lojas.


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jan 2012 às 19:27)

Boas pessoal.
Tenho tido dificuldade em arranjar um mastro de 43mm, é esta a medida da estação. Talvez tenha que ir a um serralheiro para fazer um por medida. Vi uma opção muito porreira... 
Aqui vai.    http://www.ambientweather.com/amwemomowest.html

Não encontro em mais lado nenhum este produto, mas é muito interessante, e caro. 
Abraços.


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2012 às 16:05)

Boas pessoal...
Por má vontade da vizinhança a minha estação terá que ficar montada na janela, enfim, mesquinhices à parte de gente pouco inteligente... 
Pensei então montá-la na minha janela com um tubo que fique afastado 1 metro da fachada do prédio, acham que esta distância minimizará o erro dos valores? Apesar de ser um rua arejada, recebe sol durante todo o dia, no verão então pior... Obrigado e muita paciência com este tédio...


----------



## stormy (26 Jan 2012 às 16:20)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal...
> Por má vontade da vizinhança a minha estação terá que ficar montada na janela, enfim, mesquinhices à parte de gente pouco inteligente...
> Pensei então montá-la na minha janela com um tubo que fique afastado 1 metro da fachada do prédio, acham que esta distância minimizará o erro dos valores? Apesar de ser um rua arejada, recebe sol durante todo o dia, no verão então pior... Obrigado e muita paciência com este tédio...



Esquece as medições do vento então...e mesmo da precipitação, pois o pluvi e o anemo/vane teem de estar totalmente expostos a todos os quadrantes.

Quanto á temperatura, talvez consigas menos erros numa fachada com menos incidencia solar...voltada a N, ou NE ou NW.

Mas para um investimento desses é um depserdicio..mais vale montares a estação no alentejo, mesmo que não tenha ligações ao WU, ligas a um Pc, e depois vais descarregando os dados para uma Pen e imprimes ou fazes os resumos mensais e metes aqui no forum


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2012 às 16:23)

Sanxito disse:


> Por má vontade da vizinhança a minha estação terá que ficar montada na janela



Isso comigo dava uma guerra do caroço, o telhado é de todos, não se podem negar.


----------



## Lightning (26 Jan 2012 às 16:29)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal...
> Por má vontade da vizinhança a minha estação terá que ficar montada na janela, enfim, mesquinhices à parte de gente pouco inteligente...



Infelizmente há muita gente assim... 

Felizmente comigo correu tudo bem, mas mesmo assim, após ter falado com o admin do prédio, tive que convocar uma reunião e dar a conhecer a todos os vizinhos o meu projecto.

É pena, porque uma estação bastante boa como a Davis Vue que compraste, ficava bem numa montagem apropriada a bombar dados para a net.

Quando nos encontrarmos posso dar-te umas dicas e ajudar-te a ver a melhor montagem possível dentro das condições que tens.


----------



## lsalvador (26 Jan 2012 às 16:34)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal...
> Por má vontade da vizinhança a minha estação terá que ficar montada na janela, enfim, mesquinhices à parte de gente pouco inteligente...
> Pensei então montá-la na minha janela com um tubo que fique afastado 1 metro da fachada do prédio, acham que esta distância minimizará o erro dos valores? Apesar de ser um rua arejada, recebe sol durante todo o dia, no verão então pior... Obrigado e muita paciência com este tédio...



Faço uma pergunta, no teu prédio tens varandas? e estas tem marquises? se sim perguntaram-te alguma coisa? talvez sejam esses que estão a "resmungar" ai eu arrumava logo.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2012 às 16:41)

> *SECÇÃO III*
> 
> Direitos e encargos dos condóminos
> 
> ...


----------



## Sanxito (26 Jan 2012 às 16:57)

Liguei agora para a empresa de administração de condomínio para tentar novamente, com informação mais detalhada. Aguardo mais uns dias e veremos no que dá, porque tenho receio de montar sem autorização, pois há gente capaz de tudo... Até de um possível roubo tenho receio, porque o acesso ao telhado é demasiado simples, enfim... Aguardo desenvolvimento... Obrigado a todos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Fev 2012 às 21:57)

Boas! 

Apesar dos tempos difíceis que atravessamos consegui juntar uns trocos e claro está entre as várias coisas que me passam pela cabeça, a meteo está presente e como? Estação meteorológica obviamente!

Estou bastente inclinado para adquirir uma menina destas para instalar na minha aldeia, faz falta mais uma estação on-line no Alto Tâmega!  Tenho pesquisado na net e só encontro lojas lá fora! 

Que modelo aconselham? 
Diferenças? 
Preços? 
Garantias?

Miguel, Mário Barros etc, membros que já têm estações desta marca, críticas... Aconselham?

Obrigado pela vossa atenção.


----------



## Lousano (6 Fev 2012 às 22:02)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Apesar dos tempos difíceis que atravessamos consegui juntar uns trocos e claro está entre as várias coisas que me passam pela cabeça, a meteo está presente e como? Estação meteorológica obviamente!
> 
> ...



Se nada correr mal a minha velha La Crosse vai ter esta estação como substituta no final do ano.


----------

